
White House Chief of Staff's phone has been compromised for months - glhaynes
http://www.politico.com/story/2017/10/05/john-kelly-cell-phone-compromised-243514
======
blackflame7000
To clarify the article refers to Kelly's personal phone, yet the article
states:

"A White House spokesman said Kelly hadn’t used the personal phone often since
joining the administration. This person said Kelly relied on his government-
issued phone for most communications."

~~~
pedalpete
Though if he hadn't used the phone, how did he notice that it had not been
behaving properly?

Even if it was not used for official white house business, it is possible that
it was tracking his location, or potentially even listening in or taking
photos, depending on what the hack was capable of.

~~~
blackflame7000
Yea its likely he used it to some degree, but if you've ever been in the
situation where you have two pieces of electronics that can accomplish the
same task and one of them seems to act funny when you use it, which one would
you make your default?

------
cujic9
More discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15413194](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15413194)

------
aaron695
"The IT department concluded the phone had been compromised and should not be
used further, according to the memo."

I'm going with it wasn't then and you'd be stupid to think it was without more
info.

Given the sensitive nature you'd hope it'd be passed to experts for an
accurate diagnosis, not the IT department.

OT: Politico seems to just spurt out bullshit but I'm seeing more and more
articles from them, not sure why.

~~~
coupdetaco
They are White House press on the hill. No sure what you are saying.

~~~
aaron695
Politico has bias on par with something like, lets say Fox, but recently seem
very popular? In recent months...

"IT departments" don't know what they are doing security wise ish... Same
every corp, I guess is what I'm saying... Don't default to.. they say
'possible' breach... then believe, they are not IT security let alone three
letter.

